# [tip] Clonare la propria installazione su un'altra

## djinnZ

Ma se volessi clonare la mia gentoo su un'altra installazione simile e già configurata (per hardware, tcp/ip etc.) senza passare dallo stage4 e quindi senza sovrascrivere brutalmente tutti i file di configurazione?

```
for c in `ls /var/db/pkg` ; do ( for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/$c` ; do quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y =$c/$n ; emerge --root=/mnt/gentoo --config-root=/mnt/gentoo -1OK =$c/$n ; done ) ; done
```

Attenzione che le use siano assolutamente identiche e conviene copiare /etc/portage/*

A questo punto basta usare etc-update o dispatch-conf per andare a sistemare i file di configurazione.

Tenete in conto anche quanto già suggerito qui, ovviamente, quindi 

```
for c in `ls /var/db/pkg` ; do ( for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/$c` ; do quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y =$c/$n ; done ) ; done
```

 per il backup e 

```
for c in `ls /var/db/pkg` ; do ( for n in `ls /var/db/pkg/$c` ; do emerge --root=/mnt/gentoo --config-root=/mnt/gentoo -1OK =$c/$n ; done ) ; done
```

 per la copia sul sistema di destinazione (o su di un banale stage 3).

Inutile dire che se si deve solo cambiare disco basta usare rsync o cp (leggere con attenzione il manuale e le discussioni sull'argomento), secondo le preferenze ed i rovesci della medaglia, o partimage o passare per il cosiddetto stage4 se si deve ripartizionare (sullo stesso disco).

----------

